# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  xxx86-secret.com

## sciopath

Bien qu&#39;avare en mots, l&#39;admin/créateur/rédacteur d&#39;x86-secret à lâché une bonne grosse image.



Alors?

----------


## Nono

Ah oui en effet c&#39;es du lourd !

----------


## b0b0

Heing ?

----------


## finsh

c&#39;est quoi ce site ?

----------


## b0b0

Explique toi !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Fusion canardplus.com et x86secret.com ??

edit: ah nan, plutôt un nouveau dans l&#39;équipe  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

Futur repaire de Casque noir ?

----------


## Pelomar

J&#39;ai po compris...
Enfin, la réponse sera A LA RENTREE

TAM TAM TAM !

----------


## finsh

on est jamais mis au courant de rien ici, c&#39;est un scandale!

----------


## Guest

Pff, ça annonce juste le premier bouquin de cul de Couly, c&#39;est tout.

----------


## sciopath

Ben je n&#39;en sais pas plus que vous en fait. Comme le monsieur semble évasif sur son forum, je viens poser la question ici.

La seule chose de sûre, c&#39;est qu&#39;il à déjà pigé pour CPC, notamment dans le HS n°4 (regardez à _Ont participé à ce numéro:_ Samuel D.).
Ce qui laisse à penser que c&#39;est pas du mytho, et puis le dessin de Couly est bien.

----------


## francou008

Une branche Hard-Ware de CPC en continu peut être?

EDIT: Uniquement hard ware mais avec des gens de cpc?
Ou l&#39;inverse?

----------


## Sekkyumu

osef de tout ça. Stout  :^_^:

----------


## Reguen

X86-Secret, les testeurs qui font des intros de la longueur d&#39;un article entier chez Clubic, et surtout les plus critiques des testeurs hardware du Web  ::): 

Enfin ce site reviendra - un peu - à la vie, ça fait plaisir  ::):

----------


## blueray

Alors alors?on est le un septembre!

----------


## half

Ouai et là le 3 !

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Une branche Hard-Ware de CPC en continu peut être?
> 
> EDIT: Uniquement hard ware mais avec des gens de cpc?
> Ou l&#39;inverse?


ware je ne sais pas mais vu le dessin ça à l&#39;air bien hard.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ce qui est sûr c&#39;est qu&#39;on a déja une section hardware avec pas que ds nazes ici et que multiplié les allers-retours (rien de sexuel) c&#39;est parfois contraignant. Enfin m&#39;en fous pour les questions matos je demanderais toujours dans ce super forum des canards.

----------


## Lezardo

> Ouai et là le 3 !


On est meme le 4 la, je pense qu&#39;une bonne partie de la rédac de CPC est composé de jeune puceau imature (ou vieux pervers dégeulasse ptete   ::rolleyes::   )et donc la copulation s&#39;annonce plus complexe que prévu   ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Faut dire que Samuel d&#39;X86 n&#39;est pas spécialement sexy, même avec sa guepière et ses talons hauts...

----------


## Lezardo

> Faut dire que Samuel d&#39;X86 n&#39;est pas spécialement sexy, même avec sa guepière et ses talons hauts...


Ah, je ne savais pas q&#39;une tenue réglementaire faisait partit des conditions d&#39;embauche a la rédac

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

Plus qu&#39;une tenue reglementaire : un véritable uniforme.

----------


## braoru

Sinon il y a des nouvelles ? Ou c’est encore un plan top secret ?

----------


## Doc TB

Un petit mot pour vous dire que dans les backrooms de CanardPC, les projets avancent, et que, d&#39;ici quelques semaines, de TRÈS GROSSES nouveautés devraient apparaitre sur Canardplus. Si casque est d&#39;accord, j&#39;en dirais un peu plus demain aprem&#39;.




Oui oui, c&#39;est bien du spoiler à deux balles...   ::|:

----------


## finsh

quelles genres de nouveautés ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Lezardo

> Un petit mot pour vous dire que dans les backrooms de CanardPC, les projets avancent, et que, d&#39;ici quelques semaines, de TRÈS GROSSES nouveautés devraient apparaitre sur Canardplus. Si casque est d&#39;accord, j&#39;en dirais un peu plus demain aprem&#39;.
> Oui oui, c&#39;est bien du spoiler à deux balles...


Casque est d&#39;accord il est dans son lit allongé a coté de moi il dit que je lui foute la paix et que tu peux dire tous ce que tu veux, ah oui, il vous dit bonne nuit quand meme.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## George Sable

> quelles genres de nouveautés ?


Principalement des photos de ta mère, mais aussi deux ou trois petits trucs en plus.

----------


## half

Moi je sais !!!... quoi que des fois je suis plus tres sur de savoir ...

----------


## Doc TB

Boulon et son crew..... mmmm, sexy !




> Moi je sais !!!... quoi que des fois je suis plus tres sur de savoir ...


T&#39;inquiète, je vais t&#39;expliquer en détail :D

----------


## Threanor

> quelles genres de nouveautés ?


Des trucs qui vont permettre aux aigris de gueuler "c&#39;était mieux avant" "vous perdez votre âme" ce genre de conneries.

----------


## finsh

> Moi je sais !!!... quoi que des fois je suis plus tres sur de savoir ...


Toi, répare tout ce que t&#39;as cassé !

----------


## --Lourd--

> Des trucs qui vont permettre aux aigris de gueuler "c&#39;était mieux avant" "vous perdez votre âme" ce genre de conneries.


De toute façon cpc c&#39;était mieux avant.

----------


## El Gringo

> Boulon et son crew..... mmmm, sexy !


C&#39;est donc ça le gonzo "journalism" à la docteur Teraboule ! Il a pas de crew boulon, un écrew si tu veux mais c&#39;est tout.

----------


## Doc TB

> C&#39;est donc ça le gonzo "journalism" à la docteur Teraboule ! Il a pas de crew boulon, un écrew si tu veux mais c&#39;est tout.


Et t&#39;as pas encore vu les CPC babes....

----------


## finsh

> Et t&#39;as pas encore vu les CPC babes....


  ::o:  
un nouveau webadmin !

----------


## --Lourd--

::P: h3@r:

----------


## El Gringo

> Et t&#39;as pas encore vu les CPC babes....


Tu crois ?   ::siffle::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Superman viole des enfants ??   ::blink::  
Lex avait raison !

C&#39;est un scandale en tous cas pour le canard, c&#39;était mieux avant.

----------


## Rédé

> ...Il a pas de crew boulon, un écrew si tu veux...


Joli.

----------


## Goji

Je ne me fie pas au crew... qui au crew s&#39;y fie ?

----------


## Pelomar

> quelles genres de nouveautés ?


Huhu, moi je sais...
En tout cas pour une des nouveautés, et ca risque de déchirer sévère !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

j0re je suis dans le secret.



Spoiler Alert! 


Enculé.

----------


## Doc TB

Okey, levons donc le voile sur ce projet monumental   ::mellow::  

Je vais déjà commencer par me présenter et raconter ma vie pour ceux qui ne me connaitrait pas. Ceux qui n&#39;en ont rien à battre peuvent directement passer au paragraphe du dessous  :;): 

Je m&#39;appelle Samuel, mais Boulon et Gringo prétendent que Docteur Teraboule serait plus en adéquation avec quelques agissements coupables sur lesquels je ne m&#39;étendrais pas. Soit. Début 2001, j&#39;ai monté de mes petites mains le site x86-secret.com, qui avait pour objectif d&#39;offrir une version dithyrambique et très technique des articles et tests de hardware PC. Nous avons eu avec le site de nombreux leaks comme celui de l&#39;Athlon 64 environ un an avant sa sortie qui nous ont permis de nous développer rapidement. L&#39;objectif du site était de combattre les affres du marketing par tous les moyens et d&#39;offrir aux lecteurs des infos qu&#39;on ne trouve pas ailleurs. Dans ce sens, nous voulions absolument éviter de recopier/réécrire la même news qui avait déjà été recopiée/réécrite avec plus ou moins d&#39;efficacité par tous les "sites" hardwares français. Nous ne voulions pas recopier l&#39;info, mais créer l&#39;info. Aigri de nature, à la manière d&#39;un Jean-Pierre Coffe de l&#39;informatique, j&#39;ai également pété de nombreux plombs envers divers abus de constructeurs, ce qui m&#39;a valu d&#39;être blacklisté par certains d&#39;entres eux, mais j&#39;obtenais en retour la considération de mes lecteurs, ce qui était le principal. Je passais sur ce site tous mes week-end, ainsi que mes soirées et mes nuits puisque je bossais la journée chez un FAI aujourd&#39;hui racheté. En marge de cela, je développais également des BIOS pour certains fabriquant de cartes mère (j’ai par exemple codé le BIOS de la première CM pour Pentium M, la DFI 855GME-MGF), je codais aussi  le logiciel Memtest86+, la partie online de CPU-Z et d’autres choses annexes. Tout cela, sans aucun euro de revenu sur le site, puisque je refusais absolument toute publicité, persuadé que cela nuirait à mon indépendance. J’étais un gros geek. En 2005, j&#39;ai découvert avec stupéfaction qu&#39;il y avait autre chose que le hardware dans la vie : les filles. Enfin LA fille. Tout de suite, il n&#39;était plus possible d&#39;avoir deux boulots de front et vu qu&#39;il fallait bien manger, x86-secret à commencer à décliner par manque de temps. Deux solutions se sont alors présentées à moi, fin 2005 : le rachat du site par un gros site anglais et un changement de boulot pour être "vrai" journaliste dans un gros magasine grand public (l&#39;Ordinateur Individuel, dit l&#39;OI). La première solution a été écartée car elle impliquait un déménagement à Londres. J&#39;ai donc opté pour la seconde, pour changer d&#39;air. Bien sur, le boulot que je pouvais faire à l&#39;OI n&#39;avait strictement rien à voir avec celui du site, mais c&#39;était au moins du journalisme. Après deux ans passés là bas qui m’ont appris pas mal de choses, j’ai eu envie de revenir au « vrai » hardware, et en ligne. Dans le même temps, les velléités de Canard PC pour construire un site en ligne ambitieux, d’envergure et multidisciplinaires étaient toujours insatisfaites. Boom. Action.

Avec le support de toute l’équipe de Canard PC, d’un développeur (Half) et d’un graphiste (Couille), je vais donc chapeauter la refonte complète de Canard Plus et écrire de multiples articles et news dans le futur site. Le mot d’ordre pour le Canard Plus nouveau est simple : diversification. Mais pas à outrance ni de façon anarchique. Canard plus restera un site axé jeux vidéos. On y trouvera toutefois aussi du matos et tout ce qui peu intéresser de prés ou de loin (voir pas du tout) un joueur. Processeurs, cartes graphiques, cartes mères, mémoires, écrans, volants, tout y passera. Tout ceci existe déjà ailleurs me direz vous. Certes. Mais les tests de jeux vidéo existent aussi ailleurs et malgré cela, ceux de Canard PC sont uniques parce qu’ils sont différents et atypiques. La même chose sera reproduite en ligne, dans toutes les parties du site, sur tous les sujets. Les tests seront différents, soit par le ton employé, soit par la forme, soit par le contenu. Une constante toutefois : le sérieux, la qualité et l’exhaustivité des articles sur le fond devra être exemplaire et sans reproche possible. L’indépendance restera le maître mot. 

Dans la pratique, plusieurs phases viendront concrétiser ce projet gargantuesque :

- Refonte du moteur du site Canard Plus : le but est l’intégration maximale de fonctions, revoir l’ergonomie globale du site tout en gardant une charte graphique très proche, offrir des services exclusifs, ...etc.

- Fusion x86-secret / Cplus : Le nom  « x86-secret » perdurera et viendra se greffer à Canard Plus, principalement sur la partie hardware. La base de données d’articles de fond d’x86 servira de fond de commerce au nouveau site. 

- Migration des forums : le forum Cplus migre d’IPB à VBB, tout en maintenant la charte graphique. Dans le même temps, le forum d’x86 fusionne avec celui de CPlus à l’exception de la rubrique Hardware, qui sera séparée en deux parties. L&#39;une destinée aux débutants, l&#39;autre aux utilisateurs avancés, pour parler de hardware avancé. Le premier sera accessible en lecture/écriture par tout le monde, le second ne sera accessible en écriture qu&#39;aux utilisateurs ayant démontré leurs connaissances suffisantes pour ne pas venir polluer les autres avec des "lol" et des "+1". Bien sur, les droits de poster dans ce forum (la lecture sera pour tous) seront attribuées généreusement. Le but n&#39;est pas de faire de l&#39;élitisme à outrance, mais d&#39;éviter que les débutants ne soient découragé par le jargon technique que nous utiliserons et vice-versa.

Que ce soit sur le site ou sur les forums, il faudra que tous les lecteurs, quels que soit leurs niveaux techniques, y trouvent leurs comptes. Pour cela, nous avons prévu de multiples petites astuces que nous dévoilerons plus tard.

Un dernier mot sur les délais et la time line : When it’s done ! 

Mais bon, je ne suis pas la pour me tourner les pouces.

Commentaires et avis injurieux welcome.

----------


## Pelomar

OOOUUUUAAAIIISSS
AAAAA PPOIIIILLL LES GEUX, HARDCORE PORN A DOOOOOONNNNNNNFFFF


Non sérieux c&#39;est cool que ca bouge, ca va faire du changement !
D&#39;excellentes idées, ca va canarder sévère !


Ya que l&#39;idée d&#39;un forum réservé aux "balezes" qui me chagrine mais a part ca...
YIIAAAAHHH  ::lol::

----------


## Marty

> avis injurieux


Ptit con !

 ::mellow::  

Bon ben sinon j&#39;ai hâte de voir ce que tout sa va donné ! Sa s&#39;annonce plutôt pas mal mais j&#39;espère que les "pro-hardware" (dont je ne fait absolument point parti) passeront chez les noobs (dont je fais absolument parti) pour nous donner des solutions.   :;):

----------


## finsh

> le second ne sera accessible en écriture qu&#39;aux utilisateurs ayant démontré leurs connaissances suffisantes pour ne pas venir polluer les autres avec des "lol" et des "+1".
> Commentaires et avis injurieux welcome.


  ::cry::   :&#39;( 

non franchement génial   :;):  
j&#39;attends de voir comment ça se présente, la fusion entre les deux, toussa, mais ça peut donner un truc géantissime.
C&#39;est vraiment bien que ça se diversifie un peu des jeux vidéos.

Merci et bon courage   :;):

----------


## Pelomar

lorsque la nouvelle version sortira, on pourra s&#39;appeller les-vétérans-qui-ont-connu-la-première-version  ::):

----------


## Threanor

> Ya que l&#39;idée d&#39;un forum réservé aux "balezes" qui me chagrine mais a part ca...


Ce sera surtout un forum interdit aux floodeurs comme on en trouve plein chez nous et qui feraient surement fuir les gens de x86-secret. Et l&#39;idée de séparer débutants et confirmés est on ne peut plus normal dans un forum de hardware, on empêchera personne de tout lire de toute façon.

----------


## O.Boulon



----------


## Pelomar

> Ce sera surtout un forum interdit aux floodeurs comme on en trouve plein chez nous et qui feraient surement fuir les gens de x86-secret. Et l&#39;idée de séparer débutants et confirmés est on ne peut plus normal dans un forum de hardware, on empêchera personne de tout lire de toute façon.


Mouais...
D&#39;accord pour les floodeurs, mais j&#39;avoue que l&#39;idée de séparer le Marquis du Bios et la paysan qui laboure son pc comme une merde me dérange un peu.
Enfin on verra, commencons pas deja a critiquer voyons   ::happy2:: 





en tout cas ca fait un bel afflux de VIP ^^

----------


## Doc TB

> Mouais...
> D&#39;accord pour les floodeurs, mais j&#39;avoue que l&#39;idée de séparer le Marquis du Bios et la paysan qui laboure son pc comme une merde me dérange un peu.
> Enfin on verra, commencons pas deja a critiquer voyons  
> en tout cas ca fait un bel afflux de VIP ^^


C&#39;est vrai que l&#39;initiative peut poser quelques interrogations d&#39;ordre "moral" mais bon, je pense que c&#39;est une bonne idée pour que tout le monde y trouve son compte.

Et ce n&#39;est pas (encore) un test ADN à l&#39;inscription...   ::|:

----------


## Maskass

juste pour dire que ca me fait bien plaiz&#39; de voir que ca bouge ici... de voir que canardplus.com evolue et tout et tout!! 
préssé de voir ce que ca donnera en tout cas bon courage!!   :;):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Moi ça me choque pas la séparation n00bs/pr0. ça évite aux nazes (moi, donc) de se perdre dans tout le jargon des 1337 pgm du hardw4re.

----------


## Pelomar

> Moi ça me choque pas la séparation n00bs/pr0. ça évite aux nazes (moi, donc) de se perdre dans tout le jargon des 1337 pgm du hardw4re.


Moi si, parce que ca m&#39;obligerait a reconnaitre que je suis une sous-merde et mon égo s&#39;y refuse pour l&#39;instant

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je m&#39;appelle Samuel, mais Boulon et Gringo prétendent que Docteur Teraboule serait plus en adéquation avec quelques agissements coupables sur lesquels je ne m&#39;étendrais pas. Soit. Début 2001, j&#39;ai monté de mes petites mains le site x86-secret.com, qui avait pour objectif d&#39;offrir une version dithyrambique et très technique des articles et tests de hardware PC. Nous avons eu avec le site de nombreux leaks comme celui de l&#39;Athlon 64 environ un an avant sa sortie qui nous ont permis de nous développer rapidement. L&#39;objectif du site était de combattre les affres du marketing par tous les moyens et d&#39;offrir aux lecteurs des infos qu&#39;on ne trouve pas ailleurs. Dans ce sens, nous voulions absolument éviter de recopier/réécrire la même news qui avait déjà été recopiée/réécrite avec plus ou moins d&#39;efficacité par tous les "sites" hardwares français. Nous ne voulions pas recopier l&#39;info, mais créer l&#39;info. Aigri de nature, à la manière d&#39;un Jean-Pierre Coffe de l&#39;informatique, j&#39;ai également pété de nombreux plombs envers divers abus de constructeurs, ce qui m&#39;a valu d&#39;être blacklisté par certains d&#39;entres eux, mais j&#39;obtenais en retour la considération de mes lecteurs, ce qui était le principal. Je passais sur ce site tous mes week-end, ainsi que mes soirées et mes nuits puisque je bossais la journée chez un FAI aujourd&#39;hui racheté. En marge de cela, je développais également des BIOS pour certains fabriquant de cartes mère (j&#39;ai par exemple codé le BIOS de la première CM pour Pentium M, la DFI 855GME-MGF), je codais aussi  le logiciel Memtest86+, la partie online de CPU-Z et d&#39;autres choses annexes. Tout cela, sans aucun euro de revenu sur le site, puisque je refusais absolument toute publicité, persuadé que cela nuirait à mon indépendance. J&#39;étais un gros geek. En 2005, j&#39;ai découvert avec stupéfaction qu&#39;il y avait autre chose que le hardware dans la vie : les filles. Enfin LA fille.



deja il me plait ce gars là 
dommage qu&#39;il est perdu son âme en copinant avec le démon  ::ninja:: 

mais Supra good niouze ça 

aller Oni fait pêter une roteuse pour l&#39;occaze t&#39;a le droit

----------


## Lezardo

La bonne parole de Sam est plutôt enthousiasmante.
L&#39;idée de séparer le hardware en deux va faire grincer des dents c&#39;est certain, mais cela parait compréhensible dans la mesure ou il aura un forum plus axé "information/explication" et un forum "argument/développement". Les attentes des posteurs ne seront pas les même. Moi je suis pour. Il n&#39;y aura de marquis et de paysan sur CPC mais des posteurs ou les attentes ne seront pas mêmes.

Une refonte du site est une très bonne chose, je pense qu&#39;il y a pas mal de petite chose a apporté (l&#39;ergonomie en effet) est un gros point.
Bref de la nouveauté de la fraicheur moi j&#39;accueille ça a bras ouvert
 ::lol::

----------


## XWolverine

Ca sent le compromis et la négo. On cumule les audiences des 2 sites en faisant des gains d&#39;échelle, mais je veux garder mon intégrité et mon public, je veux pas de tes floodeurs fous, ni moi de tes forumeurs trop sérieux.
En tout cas, va y avoir des malheureux, rendez vous compte, des sujets où on peut pas flooder  ::XD::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> lorsque la nouvelle version sortira, on pourra s&#39;appeller les-vétérans-qui-ont-connu-la-première-version


Moi ce qui me choque c&#39;est le passage à VBB mais bon...  :;):  
Bienvenue et vivement la suite alors.

En tous les cas cela me laisse à imaginer un jour que Cplus sera un jour un site drôlement touffu. J&#39;espère que ça ne le deviendra pas trop (impersonnalité des gros sites tout ça tout ça).
 Et comme le dit mon camarade gni? on sera bientôt des vétérans qui accueilleront les bleubites à coup de contrebasse dtc... Bref, ça va être marrant.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Moi ce qui me choque c&#39;est le passage à VBB mais bon...


oui et j&#39;espère que j&#39;y perdrait point mon sublime titre

----------


## --Lourd--

Je trouve ça pas mal. De l&#39;azote et du core duo dans tout les sens \o/

----------


## Pelomar

> oui et j&#39;espère que j&#39;y perdrait point mon sublime titre


Pourquoi, cay quoi le VBB ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Pourquoi, cay quoi le VBB ?


VBB Verkehrsverbund Berlin-Brandenburg

plus sérieusement, vbb c&#39;est ca : http://www.vbulletin.com/

ca peut faire peur à certain, mais je pense que le changement sera presque transparent (en tout cas j&#39;espère)

Pour la différenciation noob/pro ca me dérange pas trop, mais j&#39;aimerai savoir ce que vous entendez par pro, sachant qu&#39;ily a plusieurs degrés dans le hardware, comme le mec qui ne comprend rien (green par exemple, et surtout green en fait), le mec qui connait le vocabulaire et qui sait s&#39;en servir, mais sans connaitre précisement le fonctionnement de tout le bousin (par exemple un cpu, la mémoire cache et tout) et puis le mec qui connait tout, comment sont fabriqués les cpu jusqu&#39;au détails de chaque couche matériel de tout les périphériques.
Enfin bon je généralise, mais j&#39;espère que par pro vous entendez pas quelqu&#39;un qui connait le fonctionnement d&#39;un pc sur le bout des doigts (dans le genre dernier degré de mon post pourri).

Bon, sur ce, je vais faire caca.

----------


## Jolaventur

> VBB Verkehrsverbund Berlin-Brandenburg
> 
> plus sérieusement, vbb c&#39;est ca : http://www.vbulletin.com/
> 
> ca peut faire peur à certain, mais je pense que le changement sera presque transparent (en tout cas j&#39;espère)
> 
> Pour la différenciation noob/pro ca me dérange pas trop, mais j&#39;aimerai savoir ce que vous entendez par pro, sachant qu&#39;ily a plusieurs degrés dans le hardware, comme le mec qui ne comprend rien (green par exemple, et surtout green en fait), le mec qui connait le vocabulaire et qui sait s&#39;en servir, mais sans connaitre précisement le fonctionnement de tout le bousin (par exemple un cpu, la mémoire cache et tout) et puis le mec qui connait tout, comment sont fabriqués les cpu jusqu&#39;au détails de chaque couche matériel de tout les périphériques.
> Enfin bon je généralise, mais j&#39;espère que par pro vous entendez pas quelqu&#39;un qui connait le fonctionnement d&#39;un pc sur le bout des doigts (dans le genre dernier degré de mon post pourri).
> 
> Bon, sur ce, je vais faire caca.



pour une fois que je serai d&#39;accord avec Nitrobidule45


bon et bien je t&#39;accompagne en pensée dans tes cagouinces
d&#39;ailleurs faudrai que j&#39;aille mais la rétention &#39;est bon

----------


## Rédé

> Un dernier mot sur les délais et la time line : When it’s done !


On est parti sur les délais CPC à la "reliure-tapis de souris" ou bien quelque chose sera visible cette année ?   ::ninja::

----------


## finsh

> Pour la différenciation noob/pro ca me dérange pas trop, mais j&#39;aimerai savoir ce que vous entendez par pro, sachant qu&#39;ily a plusieurs degrés dans le hardware, comme le mec qui ne comprend rien (green par exemple, et surtout green en fait), le mec qui connait le vocabulaire et qui sait s&#39;en servir, mais sans connaitre précisement le fonctionnement de tout le bousin (par exemple un cpu, la mémoire cache et tout) et puis le mec qui connait tout, comment sont fabriqués les cpu jusqu&#39;au détails de chaque couche matériel de tout les périphériques.
> Enfin bon je généralise, mais j&#39;espère que par pro vous entendez pas quelqu&#39;un qui connait le fonctionnement d&#39;un pc sur le bout des doigts (dans le genre dernier degré de mon post pourri).


non mais en fait, ils veulent bien la fusion mais ils veulent garder un coin pour eux, un coin ou on sera pas là   ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> plus sérieusement, vbb c&#39;est ca : http://www.vbulletin.com/
> 
> ca peut faire peur à certain, mais je pense que le changement sera presque transparent (en tout cas j&#39;espère)


Ah bah sûr qu&#39;on va perdre nos beaux titres persos tu vas voir :&#39;( :&#39;( ...

Non je dis ça juste parceque franchement j&#39;aime bas VBB mais c&#39;est pas grave, on s&#39;y fait  ::|:

----------


## Threanor

> Ah bah sûr qu&#39;on va perdre nos beaux titres persos tu vas voir


De quoi tu parles ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> De quoi tu parles ?


Je parlais des titres des topics monsieur le censeur :P

----------


## NitroG42

> Je parlais des titres des topics monsieur le censeur :P


Comme "outre à sperme".

----------


## Guest

> Des trucs qui vont permettre aux aigris de gueuler "c&#39;était mieux avant" "vous perdez votre âme" ce genre de conneries.


Comme d&#39;hab quoi.

Sinon ça a l&#39;air sympa comme projet  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Comme "outre à sperme".


ou Naze du slip

toute ces petites chose qui font la joie des simple d&#39;esprit que nous sommes

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

De toute façon c&#39;était mieux avant, ils ont perdus leur âme depuis qu&#39;ils ont des millions d&#39;abonnés. Je suis sûr que maintenant ils regardent TF1...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> De toute façon c&#39;était mieux avant, ils ont perdus leur âme depuis qu&#39;ils ont des millions d&#39;abonnés.


Sale aigri.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Sale et gris et alors ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Ah bah sûr qu&#39;on va perdre nos beaux titres persos tu vas voir :&#39;( :&#39;( ...


Non, toutes les "personnalisations" de ce genre seront conservées et même améliorées....

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je vais rester un con  ::lol::

----------


## hiubik

> Non, toutes les "personnalisations" de ce genre seront conservées et même améliorées....


le plus important va rester alors  ::happy2::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Non, toutes les "personnalisations" de ce genre seront conservées et même améliorées....


La preuve que non hein, depuis que t&#39;es arrivé je ne suis plus le même   ::XD::   :;):

----------


## Ragondin

Perso tant que le Canard garde son âme tout en s&#39;améliorant, je ne peux que dire, voyons voir ça.
Mais vous avez déjà pris le penchant des éditeurs en disant: When it&#39;s done  :^_^:

----------


## Jolaventur

oui espérons que la barre ne soit pas trop élevé pour la partie privée de la nouvelle section 

pas que je puisse rivaliser avec Ragondin 

mais je me débrouille quand même pas trop mal

----------


## dudus

Super, vu la qualité de x86-secret ca peut etre que positif j&#39;en suis sûr. Quant au nouveau forum, bah, z&#39;en faites pas les "pros" made in CPC vont continuer de lire le forum pour noobs, si y&#39;a du changement ce sera l&#39;apport des habitués des forums x86 donc ce sera positif  ::):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Du sang neuf, des mecs sérieux qui vont pas aller flooder comme des branquignoles, ça fera pas de mal c&#39;est sûr.   ::lol::  

Du sang neuf des mecs qui se la pètent avec leur soi-disant super connaissance de l&#39;hardware parcequ&#39;ils lisent SVM depuis dix ans ça va être sympa, sûr.  ::mellow::  

PS : message à double détente, et pour cause.

----------


## blueray

Ach, comme quelqu&#39;un le faisait remarquer plus haut, pourvu que le site ne perde pas trop son "âme" en se diversifiant et en se grossissant de la sorte. Enfin sam a l&#39;air sympathique, je pense qu&#39;on attends quand même d&#39;en savoir plus sur "LA fille" dans le topic du coeur... :smile:

----------


## Gunzen-R

Bon, ben suivons le mouvement.

Wah, génial, trop de la balle.

----------


## dr.doki

Moi j&#39;dis,

y&#39;a d&#39;la soupe dans l&#39;pâté et c&#39;est louche !

----------


## Nono

> pavé


Très intéressant ! Bienvenue par ici docteur Sam !

----------


## Erokh

trop bien!! je be con86-secret que de réputation, mais rien que la réput...  ::lol:: 

Tout ça m&#39;a l&#39;air bien alléchant! maintenant j&#39;ai une question et une interrogation:
La question est "comment sera déterminé notre niveau de hardwaritude? on aura un questionnaire auquel il faudra répondre? ce sera fait par les modos?"
l&#39;interrogation étant "la cohabitation se fera-t-elle facilement/bien/sans trop de heurts?"

voilà. EN tout cas comme beaucoup de monde, je suis pressé de voir ce que ça va donner

----------


## Nono

Je sais pas ce qui est décidé, mais je verrai bien une section "dépannage / conseil d&#39;achat" pour le lapin moyen, et une section "discussion métaphysique" qui ne servirait à rien à part faire des calculs savants entre geeks  ::):

----------


## Doc TB

> Je sais pas ce qui est décidé, mais je verrai bien une section "dépannage / conseil d&#39;achat" pour le lapin moyen, et une section "discussion métaphysique" qui ne servirait à rien à part faire des calculs savants entre geeks


En gros, ce sera un peu ça. 

Les droits de poster dans le forum "Hardware Experts" seront attribués par les modos ou par parainage d&#39;un membre qui y a déjà accés. Et pas besoin de passer un examen, il suffira de dire un truc intelligent sur le sujet dans un des autres forums. Ces droits (ainsi que d&#39;autres titres à la con) seront attribués généreusement.

----------


## Doc TB

Ho la, on vient de m&#39;en sortir une belle sur le forum x86 :




> heu attends, Canard Pc, ce n&#39;était pas le petit magazine d&#39;une dizaine de page qui sortait de manière un peu aléatoire il y a quelques années ? Celui avec des dessins de Bellamy ?


  ::|:

----------


## half

> Ho la, on vient de m&#39;en sortir une belle sur le forum x86 :


Tiens on m&#39;en a parlé aussi de ce magazine !

ps : j&#39;aime bien la photo de moi en page 3   ::wub::  , non je suis pas un alienophile gay...

pss : en parlant de &#39;rank&#39; je t&#39;en ai mis un adapté Sam  ::): .

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ho la, on vient de m&#39;en sortir une belle sur le forum x86 :


Il mérite un ban pour l&#39;exemple. :P

----------


## Goji

Le chanteur de *Muse* a fait des dessins pour Canard PC ? ça doit être collector ça  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Reguen

> Des trucs qui vont permettre aux aigris de gueuler "c&#39;était mieux avant" "vous perdez votre âme" ce genre de conneries.


Vous avez engagé le staff de Joystick ?  ::ninja::  

Du moment que le menu soit aussi pratique pour avoir le clic automatique sur "Forums" (en plaçant par réflexe la souris où il faut), ça me va  ::):

----------


## superduvet

Perso je me fait souvent avoir avec le site des canards...A vouloir cliquer trop (ou pas assez) vite, je me retrouve sur "couly stripes"...oui je sais je suis un boulay !

----------


## NitroG42

ah juste une chose en parlant de vbb, je sais pas sur quel type d&#39;architecture de forum c&#39;est disponible, mais si jamais vous mettez un contrôle anti-bot sur la recherche (vous savez cette petite image de merde qui fait chier à chaque recherche, quand on veut juste trouver un mot simple genre "bite", on doit écrire des lettres et cette saloperie vient nous emmerder par ce qu&#39;on a pas taper le bon truc vu qu&#39;on voit queud).
Pour l&#39;avoir tâté quelque fois, je peux assurer que ca annihile toute envie d&#39;effectuer une recherche sur un forum.

----------


## Doc TB

> ah juste une chose en parlant de vbb, je sais pas sur quel type d&#39;architecture de forum c&#39;est disponible, mais si jamais vous mettez un contrôle anti-bot sur la recherche (vous savez cette petite image de merde qui fait chier à chaque recherche, quand on veut juste trouver un mot simple genre "bite", on doit écrire des lettres et cette saloperie vient nous emmerder par ce qu&#39;on a pas taper le bon truc vu qu&#39;on voit queud).
> Pour l&#39;avoir tâté quelque fois, je peux assurer que ca annihile tout envie d&#39;effectuer une recherche sur un forum.


J&#39;admet que c&#39;est insupportable :D

Ceci dit, Il est clair que vous aurez votre mot à dire sur ce genre de choses par exemple.

----------


## Jolaventur

> ah juste une chose en parlant de vbb, je sais pas sur quel type d&#39;architecture de forum c&#39;est disponible, mais si jamais vous mettez un contrôle anti-bot sur la recherche (vous savez cette petite image de merde qui fait chier à chaque recherche, quand on veut juste trouver un mot simple genre "bite",


on le savait déja mais là on en a la confirmation écrite 

Nitro est gay et fait des recherche en rapport avec son attirance pour les gros black 


si y&#39;a d&#39;autre titre super idiot à gagner en étant supreme geek 
je vais me laisser tenter

----------


## Caca Président

Ptain je suis déçu j&#39;aurais plus vu une alliance stratégique avec http://www.victoriassecret.com/  plutôt qu&#39;avec  http://www.x86-secret.com qu&#39;est nettement moins bandant comme site.

----------


## Nono

> Le chanteur de *Muse* a fait des dessins pour Canard PC ? ça doit être collector ça


Celui là, s&#39;il avait pu être dessinateur au lieu de chanteur, il n&#39;aurait pas cassé les couilles à des générations de festivaliers   ::happy2::

----------


## ToasT

Bon ben perso, le matos, c&#39;est cool quand j&#39;ai un problème, mais vu que je suis un branque, je m&#39;en fiche qu&#39;on sépare les parties du fofo hardware en fait. Mais de souvenir (vu que j&#39;y passe jamais) la partie hard de CPC est déjà peu sujette au fl00d non ?

Content de voir que ça continue vers l&#39;avant (CMBDTC), et en ce qui concerne le "changement éventuel" d&#39;esprit CPC, ça me fait rire. 

Bon courage les d&#39;jeun&#39;s

----------


## NitroG42

> la partie hard de CPC est déjà peu sujette au fl00d non ?


Ba non justement, y a pratiquemment jamais de flood là.

----------


## George Sable

> Ba non justement, y a pratiquemment jamais de flood là.


Inspire calmement, et relis sa phrase  ::):

----------


## DakuTenshi

Woaw ça a l&#39;air top tout ça   ::love::

----------


## Castor

Trop cool, en passant à VBB, je vais ptet récupérer mes droits d&#39;edit ! W00t  ::lol:: 


CRêve

----------


## Casque Noir

la partie pro/noob est un faux débat je crois. Le but est de fournir deux degrés d&#39;informations : une compréhensible par nous tous, et l&#39;autre par les gars plus au fait de la technologie. 

Perso, je me tapes un peu de savoir que le registre n4 du Core 2 Duo à 2 nanosecondes de temps de latence. Par contre, il y en a que ça passionne.... et ceux là auront leur forum car ils n&#39;auront plus celui de X-86 secret. 

Maiintenant, imaginez que sur un même forum, on trouve une question du style  "dois-je prendre un GeForce 8800 ou une Radeon 2900" et une autre du genre "la porte logique du V7 peut effectuer un branchement logique uniquement si tu utilises la librairie 34RDTF.lib" (ca veut rien dire, notez bien), je pense que vous seriez juste deg. Par contre, les "super balaises" en matos viendront évidemment participer au forum des &#39;noobs&#39;. 

Pour juger de qui aura l&#39;autorisation d&#39;aller où, Sam et les modérateurs en décideront avecle temps . en aucun cas il ne s&#39;agit de discrimination mais juste de rendre la lecture plus simple pour tout le monde.

----------


## crazycow

de plus ne pas oublier que le forum "pro" sera consultable quand même hein...sympathique pour se renseigner tout de même...

----------


## Castor

> Par contre, les "super balaises" en matos viendront évidemment participer au forum des &#39;noobs&#39;.


...histoire de poster avec des termes incompréhensibles   ::XD::

----------


## George Sable

> La bienséance voudrait que le modo qui a ajouté ce dernier mot se désigne quand même


Oui, c&#39;est parfaitement inadmetable, surtout dans sa nouvelle version. Qu&#39;il se dénonce !

----------


## --Lourd--

> je me tapes un peu de savoir que le registre n4 du Core 2 Duo à 2 nanosecondes de temps de latence


Faux. 2,5 !


 ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Oui, c&#39;est parfaitement inadmetable, surtout dans sa nouvelle version. Qu&#39;il se dénonce !


Essaye avec inadmissible pour voir ?

----------


## finsh

> Essaye avec inadmissible pour voir ?


je pense que c&#39;est une private joke, ça fait plusieurs fois que je le vois. Ou alors georges est un cancre. C&#39;est fort probable.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Pour juger de qui aura l&#39;autorisation d&#39;aller où, Sam et les modérateurs en décideront avecle temps . en aucun cas il ne s&#39;agit de discrimination mais juste de rendre la lecture plus simple pour tout le monde.


Je ne suis déjà pas sur de mériter le droit d&#39;aller dans la partie noob   ::siffle::

----------


## Erokh

> Perso, je me tapes un peu de savoir que le registre n4 du Core 2 Duo à 2 nanosecondes de temps de latence.


Argh! cruelle déception  ::sad::  
Casque, tu n&#39;es désormais plus mon idôle, je vais devoir me retournr su rmon deuxième personnage célèbre préféré: Carlos!!

----------


## George Sable

> je pense que c&#39;est une private joke, ça fait plusieurs fois que je le vois. Ou alors georges est un cancre. C&#39;est fort probable.

----------


## Rom1

et sinon quand est ce que vous allez etre coté en bourse?  ::ninja::

----------


## Highlander

> et sinon quand est ce que vous allez etre coté en bourse?


attention, une contrepèterie se cache dans ce message  ::siffle::

----------


## Pelomar

> la partie pro/noob est un faux débat je crois. Le but est de fournir deux degrés d&#39;informations : une compréhensible par nous tous, et l&#39;autre par les gars plus au fait de la technologie. 
> 
> Perso, je me tapes un peu de savoir que le registre n4 du Core 2 Duo à 2 nanosecondes de temps de latence. Par contre, il y en a que ça passionne.... et ceux là auront leur forum car ils n&#39;auront plus celui de X-86 secret. 
> 
> Maiintenant, imaginez que sur un même forum, on trouve une question du style  "dois-je prendre un GeForce 8800 ou une Radeon 2900" et une autre du genre "la porte logique du V7 peut effectuer un branchement logique uniquement si tu utilises la librairie 34RDTF.lib" (ca veut rien dire, notez bien), je pense que vous seriez juste deg. Par contre, les "super balaises" en matos viendront évidemment participer au forum des &#39;noobs&#39;. 
> 
> Pour juger de qui aura l&#39;autorisation d&#39;aller où, Sam et les modérateurs en décideront avecle temps . en aucun cas il ne s&#39;agit de discrimination mais juste de rendre la lecture plus simple pour tout le monde.


Et voila, il aura fallu Casque pour me convaincre.
C&#39;est beau tout de même.

----------


## NitroG42

> Inspire calmement, et relis sa phrase


en fait, je post pour rien dire mais c&#39;était juste pour préciser que j&#39;avais mal lu, et que j&#39;avais vu "la partie hardware est déjà UN peu sujette au flood" alors qu&#39;il n&#39;en est rien.
Sur ce, je cours me flageller les coucougnettes.

----------


## Jolaventur

> en fait, je post pour rien dire mais c&#39;était juste pour préciser que j&#39;avais mal lu, et que j&#39;avais vu "la partie hardware est déjà UN peu sujette au flood" alors qu&#39;il n&#39;en est rien.
> Sur ce, je cours me flageller les coucougnettes.


No comment 

tu sais ça rends idiot 

regarde moi

----------


## ToasT

Bon alors c&#39;est pour quand ? Je me nourris exclusivement de soda et de popcorn en attendant la nouvelle version moi  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tu n&#39;as pas lu l&#39;interview de Casque par Reguen ?
C&#39;est prévu pour le mois prochain.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Tu n&#39;as pas lu l&#39;interview de Casque par Reguen ?
> C&#39;est prévu pour le mois prochain.


Ouaih, ouaih, le mois prochain si half et moi on arrete de dormir d&#39;ici la...   ::cry::

----------


## ToasT

> Tu n&#39;as pas lu l&#39;interview de Casque par Reguen ?
> C&#39;est prévu pour le mois prochain.


Sisi, bien sûr que je l&#39;ai lue, mais c&#39;était histoire de upper le topic, d&#39;avoir bonne conscience lorsque je glande.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ouaih, ouaih, le mois prochain si half et moi on arrete de dormir d&#39;ici la...


Arrêtez surtout de venir jouer à TF2 quand on vous invite.  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Arrêtez surtout de venir jouer à TF2 quand on vous invite.


et merde ...

----------


## half

Comment on efface son profile steam   ::siffle::   ?

----------


## Guest

> Comment on efface son profile steam    ?


Enlève juste les amis en trop  ::siffle::

----------


## NitroG42

Bon, je viens de recadrer deux trois employés sous tf2 là, ils joueront plus jamais tellement jlé ai niquay.

alors on bosse sur le site maintenant, vu ?!

----------


## Hacarnan

> Bon, je viens de recadrer deux trois employés sous tf2 là, ils joueront plus jamais tellement jlé ai niquay.
> 
> alors on bosse sur le site maintenant, vu ?!


Y a une tronçonneuse ?   ::rolleyes::

----------


## NitroG42

> Y a une tronçonneuse ?


juste un couteau de spy, c&#39;est plus lent, donc ca fait encore plus mal.
Pauvre pauvre half...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Vous inquietez pas, le site avance à grand pas.

----------


## Hacarnan

> Vous inquietez pas, le site avance à grand pas.
> :imageprovocation:


Je vois qu&#39;ils ont bien retenu la leçon ...   ::happy2::

----------


## Threanor

> Vous inquietez pas, le site avance à grand pas.


Oh les noobzors prétentieux. 
Au boulot les stagiaires fainéants !

----------


## Rom1

> Vous inquietez pas, le site avance à grand pas.



5 de ping  ::mellow::

----------


## NitroG42

Bon très bien, je vais de ce pas m&#39;en occuper personnellement...

----------


## Hacarnan

> Bon très bien, je vais de ce pas m&#39;en occuper personnellement...


Bon va falloir que je l&#39;achète pour venir t&#39;aider   ::siffle::

----------


## Unky

> Comment on efface son profile steam    ?


Va bosser toi feignasse !

----------


## Pelomar

26 octobre...les fanboys commencent a aiguiser leurs machettes et achetent leurs billets pour Paris...

----------


## Jolaventur

> 26 octobre...les fanboys commencent a aiguiser leurs machettes et achetent leurs billets pour Nation...


mieux là

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> 26 octobre...les fanboys commencent a aiguiser leurs machettes et achetent leurs billets pour Paris...


Putain, fous pas la pression grand malade! Je viens même bosser le weekend, c&#39;est pour dire.

----------


## Ragondin

travailler plus pour gagner moins  ::ninja::  
Pis dis le que c&#39;est pour le ping de 5 sur les serveurs TF2... on t&#39;a grillé  ::siffle::

----------


## mescalin

> Putain, fous pas la pression grand malade! Je viens même bosser le weekend, c&#39;est pour dire.


ça tombe bien, y en a deux cette semaine !


AHAHAHAHA §§§§

----------


## NitroG42

> ça tombe bien, y en a deux cette semaine !
> AHAHAHAHA §§§§


je suis en vacance jusqu&#39;a mercerdi, ca fait combien de week-end, 5 ou 6 ?

----------


## Doc TB

Amis lecteurs, j&#39;ai l&#39;honneur de vous communiquer la date de mise en ligne du site Canard plus Next-gen : 03/12/2007. 

De même, nous aurons l&#39;occasion d&#39;en reparler, mais les multiples migrations a effectuer necessiteront l&#39;arret du forum du 30/11 au 02/12, soit environ 3 jours en comptant large. 

 ::w00t::

----------


## KiwiX

> De même, nous aurons l&#39;occasion d&#39;en reparler, mais les multiples migrations a effectuer necessiteront l&#39;arret du forum du 30/11 au 02/12, soit environ 3 jours en comptant large.


Tu veux nous tuer ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Me semble entendre jusque ici le hurlement de b0b0

----------


## Doc TB

> Tu veux nous tuer ?


En attendant, vous pourrez poster sur le 3615 CANARDPLUS ...

----------


## George Sable

> De même, nous aurons l&#39;occasion d&#39;en reparler, mais les multiples migrations a effectuer necessiteront l&#39;arret du forum du 30/11 au 02/12, soit environ 3 jours en comptant large.


Wooouhou, 3 jours de vacances  ::lol::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> De même, nous aurons l&#39;occasion d&#39;en reparler, mais les multiples migrations a effectuer necessiteront l&#39;arret du forum du 30/11 au 02/12, soit environ 3 jours en comptant large.


Enfin un weekend où je n&#39;aurais pas des tonnes de posts de retard le lundi.   ::ninja::

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Amis lecteurs, j&#39;ai l&#39;honneur de vous communiquer la date de mise en ligne du site Canard plus Next-gen : *03/12/2007*.


Wouhouh s&#39;pour mon anniversaire !!!!!!  :B):

----------


## Pelomar

> Amis lecteurs, j&#39;ai l&#39;honneur de vous communiquer la date de mise en ligne du site Canard plus Next-gen : 03/12/2007.


Ah ah, maintenant qu&#39;il y a une date fixe, vous allez être obligé de bosser   ::w00t::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

3 jours d&#39;arrêt ?   ::blink::  
Vite, il me faut des anti-dépresseurs !

Ah, et puis c&#39;aurait été mieux le 22 Décembre. 2012 même.

----------


## Pelomar

C&#39;est marrant, je me baladais sur le forum x86 et y en a qui nous prennent vraiment pour des abrutis complets   :^_^:  
Genre "On vas vraiment s&#39;accoupler avec CPC parce que la bas les discussions.............................voila quoi"


Et le premier qui dit que c&#39;est vrai se prend une mandale   ::(:  



(sortez vos habits de soirée les gars, va falloir les impressionner !)

----------


## KiwiX

En même temps, on s&#39;en bat les couilles.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> (sortez vos habits de soirée les gars, va falloir les impressionner !)



C&#39;est parti !

----------


## Pelomar

> En même temps, on s&#39;en bat les couilles.


*imagine KiwX qui fait de la guitare avec ses couilles*

Ok   ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

De la diplomatie les enfants, de la diplomatie...

----------


## Pelomar

Non mais je plaisantais hein, bien sur qu&#39;on s&#39;en fout   ::mellow::  



Pourquoi faut-il toujours qu&#39;on me rapelle que mon humour est minable  ::cry::

----------


## KikujiroTM

> De la diplomatie les enfants, de la diplomatie...

----------


## Paul Verveine

j&#39;ai un compte sur x-86 et ai aussi été visité parce que j&#39;y vais pas souvent

j&#39;ai été surpris par quelques réactions...

surtout que je pense que globalement la moyenne d&#39;âge doit être à peu près la même.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> surtout que je pense que globalement la moyenne d&#39;âge doit être à peu près la même.


Le Topic de b0b0 influence vachement la moyenne.

----------


## Doc TB

> j&#39;ai un compte sur x-86 et ai aussi été visité parce que j&#39;y vais pas souvent
> 
> j&#39;ai été surpris par quelques réactions...
> 
> surtout que je pense que globalement la moyenne d&#39;âge doit être à peu près la même.


Je vais pas me faire l&#39;avocat du diable, mais ces réactions viennent de l&#39;aspect ultra-communautariste du site. Le même qui existe ici d&#39;ailleurs. 
Ce qui me rassure pour la cohabitation, c&#39;est que l&#39;état d&#39;esprit est grosso-merdo le même ici. 
CPC comme x86 n&#39;ont jamais fait des articles pour plaire au plus grand nombre, mais à leurs communautés.

----------


## KiwiX

> CPC comme x86 n&#39;ont jamais fait des articles pour plaire au plus grand nombre, mais à leurs communautés.


Des gars biens, quoi.

----------


## Taï Lolo

> C&#39;est marrant, je me baladais sur le forum x86 et y en a qui nous prennent vraiment pour des abrutis complets   
> Genre "On vas vraiment s&#39;accoupler avec CPC parce que la bas les discussions.............................voila quoi"
> Et le premier qui dit que c&#39;est vrai se prend une mandale   
> (sortez vos habits de soirée les gars, va falloir les impressionner !)


T&#39;inquiètes. Une fois que b0b0 aura fait son oeuvre, ils nous mangeront dans la main. :P

----------


## Zepolak

Ouais, justement, je me méfie...
Tendance à penser que la modération anti-flood devra être bien efficace au début...

Comment ça je suis un connard ?

Ah ? Moi aussi je flood ? Merde...

----------


## XWolverine

> Et le premier qui dit que c&#39;est vrai se prend une mandale


C&#39;est vrai dans pas mal de fils, mais pas partout (et notamment pas dans la partie Hardware, assez peu floodée).
Maintenant, c&#39;est aussi pour ça que la partie Hardware pour hardcore sera traitée un peu à part, si j&#39;ai bien compris, pour préserver les jeunes pucelles de là bas de la bave des gros canards trop gras.
Mais c&#39;est affaire de quelques semaines avant que notre bonne humeur si communicative ne les gagne et qu&#39;ils floodent comme des porcs dans Tout ou rien  ::happy2::

----------


## Guest

> C&#39;est vrai dans pas mal de fils, mais pas partout (et notamment pas dans la partie Hardware, assez peu floodée).
> Maintenant, c&#39;est aussi pour ça que la partie Hardware pour hardcore sera traitée un peu à part, si j&#39;ai bien compris, pour préserver les jeunes pucelles de là bas de la bave des gros canards trop gras.
> Mais c&#39;est affaire de quelques semaines avant que notre bonne humeur si communicative ne les gagne et qu&#39;ils floodent comme des porcs dans Tout ou rien


Dans deux mois, le topic de b0b0 attendra les 5000 pages, au bas mot.

----------


## NitroG42

Punaise, je viens d&#39;aller voir, c&#39;est vrai qu&#39;on nous prend vraiment pour des cons §§
exemple : "Q4, ca fait plus pro, et ca laisse de la marge. M&#39;enfin sur CPC y&#39;en a qui se demanderais pourquoi on donne une date en Quake "

----------


## XWolverine

> Punaise, je viens d&#39;aller voir, c&#39;est vrai qu&#39;on nous prend vraiment pour des cons §§
> exemple : "Q4, ca fait plus pro, et ca laisse de la marge. M&#39;enfin sur CPC y&#39;en a qui se demanderais pourquoi on donne une date en Quake "


Boah, c&#39;est gentil.

----------


## Pelomar

C&#39;est quoi une date en quake   ::blink::  

Quoiqu&#39;a la reflexion, ne dites rien, je ne veux pas savoir.




> surtout que je pense que globalement la moyenne d&#39;âge doit être à peu près la même.


Bah justement, ils doivent s&#39;imaginer que le forum est majoritairement peuplé de gamins, d&#39;ou leurs réactions.

Moi je peux rien dire vu que j&#39;ai 11 ans mais bon.

----------


## XWolverine

> C&#39;est quoi une date en quake


  ::XD::  , finalement, z&#39;avaient peut-être pas tort, sur x86-secret.
Pis de toute façon, la notation Qn, c&#39;est pas du hardware, hein, alors bon ...

----------


## Pelomar

> , finalement, z&#39;avaient peut-être pas tort, sur x86-secret.


En même temps c&#39;est pas comme si j&#39;en avais quelquechose a cirer   ::ninja::

----------


## XWolverine

> En même temps c&#39;est pas comme si j&#39;en avais quelquechose a cirer


En angliche, c&#39;est les trimestres (Q1 à Q4, oui, c&#39;est con, ça veut pas dire Quadrimestre). Les sociétés ont l&#39;habitude d&#39;annoncer leurs résultats financiers sur les trimestres et c&#39;est aussi utilisé pour les prévisions de sortie de produits (la R990 turbo expansée d&#39;ATI est prévue Q1 2008).

----------


## Pelomar

Je savais que c&#39;était pas interessant.

----------


## Doc TB

> Je savais que c&#39;était pas interessant.


Moins c&#39;est interessant, plus on en parle   ::happy2::

----------


## KiwiX

> Moins c&#39;est interessant, plus on en parle


C&#39;est pour ça que le topic de b0b0 tape des records. Moi, je ne savais pas non plus et je m&#39;en branle toujours autant :soutiendegni:

----------


## Pelomar

> C&#39;est pour ça que le topic de b0b0 tape des records. Moi, je ne savais pas non plus et je m&#39;en branle toujours autant :soutiendegni:


Je t&#39;aime   ::wub::

----------


## Erokh

> , finalement, z&#39;avaient peut-être pas tort, sur x86-secret.
> Pis de toute façon, la notation Qn, c&#39;est pas du hardware, hein, alors bon ...


en même temps, parler de "date en quake" sorti du contexte, c&#39;est pas le meillur moyen :P

déjà, le fait de voir Qn associé à la date me parle beaucoup plus, et rien que gr^ce à cette précision involontaire, j&#39;ai enfin pu comprendre de quoi on parle (et me rassurer sur ma geek-hardwaritude  ::happy2::  )

----------


## Ash_Crow

> (Q1 à Q4, oui, c&#39;est con, ça veut pas dire Quadrimestre).


Quarter (un quart de l&#39;année, quoi), pas "quadrimestre" (de toute façon, quatre mois ce serait tétramestre  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais c&#39;est intéressant votre sujet là. De toute façon ça se fera non ? C&#39;est pas comme si tout reposait sur une démocratie directe sur ce forum non ? Et heureusement pour ce coup.
M&#39;enfin de toute façon qu&#39;on soit dénigrer ou pas par "eux là bas" c&#39;est sûr on s&#39;en fout, personnellement j&#39;ai pas besoin d&#39;eux pour choisir mon hardware et ils ont sûrement pas besoin de nous pour se torcher le cul (ouais chaque forum à sa spécialité, ici c&#39;est pipi-caca).

----------


## Pelomar

C&#39;est étrange tout de même, il n&#39;y toujours pas eu d&#39;annonce de report pour le nouveau site.

----------


## XWolverine

> C&#39;est étrange tout de même, il n&#39;y toujours pas eu d&#39;annonce de report pour le nouveau site.


Il me semble bien avoir vu ça, si, disant que c&#39;était pour tout début décembre (si les 2 esclaves sont assez fouettés).

----------


## Pelomar

Oui ça j&#39;ai vu.
Je voulais dire un report plus loin que le 3 décembre.

----------


## getcha

L&#39;arrêt des forums c&#39;est toujours du 30/11 au 2/12 ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

::siffle::

----------


## getcha

Ah sujet sensible... J&#39;entends déja les coups de fouets et les quolibets de la part de la rédaction...

----------


## Threanor

> 


http://www.canardplus.com/forums/ind...howtopic=15627

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pourquoi, Couille pense que c&#39;est lui qui est à vendre alors qu&#39;il n&#39;est que le webdesigner... Je croyais que c&#39;était Half le webmaster...   ::wacko::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Avec en prime un punk à chien picard presque propre et sa peau de renard sentimentale.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Merde, j&#39;ai mal lu ! :varegarderleprixd&#39;unepaired&#39;yeuxaumarché  noir:

----------


## Lezardo

Il me semblait même qu&#39;on devait nous montrer des  screenshots de l&#39;habillement du nouveau site.   ::siffle::  
Ca sent le retard tout ça. 
Y en a qui doivent commencer a flipper a l&#39;idée de passer le réveillon a la rédac.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Voir pire, passer le réveillon à la rédac avec Boulon pour surveiller que le travail avance. :fear:

----------


## Athmos

> Quarter (un quart de l&#39;année, quoi), pas "quadrimestre" (de toute façon, quatre mois ce serait tétramestre  )


tetramestre ou quadrimestre, quite a faire du néologisme barbare, les deux se valent, non ? Ca dépend si tu vas chercher des racines greques ou latines, selon que tu préfères les avions quadrimoteurs ou les tetraèdres...

:enculelesmouches:

----------


## Nono

> L&#39;arrêt des forums c&#39;est toujours du 30/11 au 2/12 ?


ça correspond au début de ma résiliation internet   ::lol::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> ça correspond au début de ma résiliation internet


Tu règles ta vie en fonction de ce forum ?

----------


## Casque Noir

Le site sortira effectivement en retard, ce délais étant en grande partie du à la grève qui nous a bien fait chier, comme tout le monde. 

Bon, y aussi Half qui a sous-estimé le travail mais comme nous l&#39;avions sur-estimé, ça compense  ::):  

Le site sortira donc entre le 10 et le 15 et pour l&#39;interuption de service, ce sera normalement le 8 et le 9, si on sort bien le 10.

D&#39;un autre côté, ce n&#39;est qu&#39;une petite semaine de plus sur une année complète de retard, pas de quoi fouetter les oeufs. Par contre, les développeurs....

Couille aka Zoulou va vous poster les screens, comme promis.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Super j&#39;ai de la visite ce week-end là, ça m&#39;évitera de venir voir ce qu&#39;il se passe par ici !

----------


## TheToune

> Le site sortira effectivement en retard, ce délais étant en grande partie du à la grève qui nous a bien fait chier, comme tout le monde. 
> 
> Bon, y aussi Half qui a sous-estimé le travail mais comme nous l&#39;avions sur-estimé, ça compense  
> 
> Le site sortira donc entre le 10 et le 15 et pour l&#39;interuption de service, ce sera normalement le 8 et le 9, si on sort bien le 10.
> 
> D&#39;un autre côté, ce n&#39;est qu&#39;une petite semaine de plus sur une année complète de retard, pas de quoi fouetter les oeufs. Par contre, les développeurs....
> 
> Couille aka Zoulou va vous poster les screens, comme promis.


Elle a bon dos la gréve ... S&#39;il y en avait pa eu ça aurait été :
"ouais c&#39;est la fautes au rechaufement climatique"
ou encore "C&#39;ta cause du chien qu&#39;a manger mon devoir"

 ::ninja::  

Quand a Half c&#39;est de votre faute ... Il faut toujours multiplié l&#39;évaluation de travail d&#39;un dev par 2 minimum. ( je connais bien c&#39;est la regle que je donne a mon patron pour faire les devis à partir de mes évaluation de temps/projets )    ::happy2::  

Pour les screens je suis pour comme ça on pourra vous dire ce qu&#39;il faut changer   ::ninja::

----------


## VosT

J&#39;suis sur que le site sortira le 15, à cause des serveurs qui auront été brulé par les jeunes de banlieue   ::ninja::

----------


## Lezardo

Et si le retard se prolonge le 25 ils vont nous balancer que la grippe aviaire a refait surface et que la dinde de noel était contaminé   :<_<:  
Il n&#39;y a plus qu&#39;a attendre les screens, avec 1 an de retard y a interet que ce soit magnifique sinon...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Et si le retard se prolonge le 25 ils vont nous balancer que la grippe aviaire a refait surface et que la dinde de noel était contaminé   
> Il n&#39;y a plus qu&#39;a attendre les screens, avec 1 an de retard y a interet que ce soit magnifique sinon...


Hé Ho! Moi et Half ne bossons pas dessus depuis 1an! Tout ça c&#39;est la faute à le précédent webmaster.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Quand a Half c&#39;est de votre faute ... Il faut toujours multiplié l&#39;évaluation de travail d&#39;un dev par 2 minimum. ( je connais bien c&#39;est la regle que je donne a mon patron pour faire les devis à partir de mes évaluation de temps/projets )


Comment il est optimiste ton patron !

----------


## Lezardo

> Hé Ho! Moi et Half ne bossons pas dessus depuis 1an! Tout ça c&#39;est la faute à le précédent webmaster.


Ho écouter moi ca, on aurai presque envie de le plaindre, "c&#39;est pas ma faute c&#39;est lui le méchant monsieur"

Non mais c&#39;est finit oui ! aller au boulot !!

Slack ! Slack!

----------


## TheToune

> Comment il est optimiste ton patron !


Non juste un peu naif   ::ninja::

----------


## Ezechiel

> Et si le retard se prolonge le 25 ils vont nous balancer que la grippe aviaire a refait surface et que la dinde de noel était contaminé   
> Il n&#39;y a plus qu&#39;a attendre les screens, avec 1 an de retard y a interet que ce soit magnifique sinon...


Sinon quoi?   ::lol::

----------


## Lezardo

> Sinon quoi?


Slack! slack!

----------


## half

> Le site sortira effectivement en retard, ce délais étant en grande partie du à la grève qui nous a bien fait chier, comme tout le monde. 
> 
> *Bon, y aussi Half qui a sous-estimé le travail mais comme nous l&#39;avions sur-estimé, ça compense * 
> 
> Le site sortira donc entre le 10 et le 15 et pour l&#39;interuption de service, ce sera normalement le 8 et le 9, si on sort bien le 10.
> 
> D&#39;un autre côté, ce n&#39;est qu&#39;une petite semaine de plus sur une année complète de retard, pas de quoi fouetter les oeufs. Par contre, les développeurs....
> 
> Couille aka Zoulou va vous poster les screens, comme promis.


Le problème d&#39;être nul en français c&#39;est que je comprends rien a quand il parle ici les gens. Sur éstimé Half ou le travail ??? Attention sinon  je casse tous et on repart from scratch !!

Sinon il y a le chikungunya  comme excuse pas mal (cf developpement de Dark and Light).

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon allez, maintenant retourne travailler.

----------


## Pelomar

De toute facon il pue le nouveau site, c&#39;était mieux avant

----------


## half

> Bon allez, maintenant retourne travailler.


Je travaille là Monsieur je prends le retour des lecteurs   ::lol::  . Et puis d&#39;abord le forum c&#39;est qu&#39;un sale bourbier antitravail !!!

...

Tiens et toi tu fais quoi dessus ? mwahahaha

----------


## PrinceGITS

Fallait pas vous inscrire ! 

Je propose une mise en place de filtrage sur votre firewall et/ou proxy pour empécher l&#39;équipe de dev du nouveau site d&#39;aller ailleurs que sur la nouvelle version ! :tyran:

----------


## Doc TB

Bon, j&#39;ai une date pour vous, et celle-ci, elle sera respectée   ::lol::  

Vendredi à 00h01 pétante, je coupe tout   ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Bon, j&#39;ai une date pour vous, et celle-ci, elle sera respectée   
> 
> Vendredi à 00h01 pétante, je coupe tout


Tiens, maintenant que tu en parles on voulait te dire avec half on aura peut etre un peu de retard sur le dev. Pas grand chose hein genre 2 semaines.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Arrêt pour trois jours qui commence un vendredi... arg. On a de la chance, ce WE il pleut, on va pas se faire ch*er  ::): .

----------


## half

nb: Vendredi ok, mais lequelle  ::):  niahhehehehehehe (rire de floydien)

----------


## Doc TB

> Tiens, maintenant que tu en parles on voulait te dire avec half on aura peut etre un peu de retard sur le dev. Pas grand chose hein genre 2 semaines.


haha, faut pas me dire des trucs comme ça ou je deviens fou. 

Ce qui est chiant, voyez-vous amis lecteurs, c&#39;est qu&#39;à la rédac, personne n&#39;a l&#39;air d&#39;avoir d&#39;emprise sur Half, même les sarcasmes de boulon ricochent dessus comme un hippopotame sur une mer salée   ::w00t::

----------


## ElGato

> haha, faut pas me dire des trucs comme ça ou je deviens fou. 
> 
> Ce qui est chiant, voyez-vous amis lecteurs, c&#39;est qu&#39;à la rédac, personne n&#39;a l&#39;air d&#39;avoir d&#39;emprise sur Half, même les sarcasmes de boulon ricochent dessus comme un hippopotame sur une mer salée


Menacez-le de lui couper les cheveux, obligez-le à prendre une douche et nappez-le à la gomina.

----------


## NitroG42

> Ce qui est chiant, voyez-vous amis lecteurs, c&#39;est qu&#39;à la rédac, personne n&#39;a l&#39;air d&#39;avoir d&#39;emprise sur Half, même les sarcasmes de boulon ricochent dessus comme un hippopotame sur une mer salée


Change le mot de passe de son compte steam et il deviendra docile comme un petit lutin gras, dégueulasse, et servile.

----------


## half

> Change le mot de passe de son compte steam et il deviendra docile comme un petit lutin gras, dégueulasse, et servile.


* ajoute un module de déconnection intempéstive *

----------


## Lezardo

C&#39;est toujours prévu pour demain soir la fermeture du site, parce que j&#39;ai été pris d&#39;un mouvement de panique toute a l&#39;heure en voyant deux lapins en tenus de soldat Allemands disant que tout était "verboten".

_Et les screens que nous devions voir un ? Ah la la on peut plus compter sur personne de nos jours.
Non parce que si le nouveau site est vraiment moche le choc sera moins brutale si on sait a quoi s&#39;attendre   ::ninja::

----------


## half

> C&#39;est toujours prévu pour demain soir la fermeture du site, parce que j&#39;ai été pris d&#39;un mouvement de panique toute a l&#39;heure en voyant deux lapins en tenus de soldat Allemands disant que tout était "verboten".
> 
> _Et les screens que nous devions voir un ? Ah la la on peut plus compter sur personne de nos jours.
> Non parce que si le nouveau site est vraiment moche le choc sera moins brutale si on sait a quoi s&#39;attendre



Ok voila la derniere version :

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca m&#39;a fait bien marrer, j&#39;avoue.

Mais putain de merde, maintenant, tu vas te mettre à bosser, feignasse ?

----------


## Lezardo

> Ok voila la derniere version :


Ouais bon au moins vous prenez pas de risque on est sure de pas etre déçu... Quoi que vu la cadence de travail   ::siffle::

----------


## ElGato

> Ok voila la derniere version :


Hahaha, j&#39;ai bien rigolé. 

En plus t&#39;es dysleximsqkue !

----------


## unpierrot

nan c&#39;est joli le nouveau site. juste le jaune qui pique un peu sinon je trouve ça vraiment chouette. c&#39;est du travail de designer ça, c&#39;est pas comme un blog de lopette.

----------


## NitroG42

Bonjour, je suis jeune, pas beau, j&#39;ai les cheveux gras, j&#39;écoute de la musique de merde, j&#39;y connait rien en html en css et en php.
En plus, j&#39;ai plein de projets, mais aucun n&#39;aboutira un jour.

Si j&#39;ai bien compris, on embauche ceux de mon espèce chez Canard PC ?

----------


## Guest

> Bonjour, je suis jeune, pas beau, j&#39;ai les cheveux gras, j&#39;écoute de la musique de merde, j&#39;y connait rien en html en css et en php.
> En plus, j&#39;ai plein de projets, mais aucun n&#39;aboutira un jour.
> 
> Si j&#39;ai bien compris, on embauche ceux de mon espèce chez Canard PC ?


Ouais, il en faut bien un pour nettoyer les chiottes...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Bonjour, je suis jeune, pas beau, j&#39;ai les cheveux gras, j&#39;écoute de la musique de merde, j&#39;y connait rien en html en css et en php.
> En plus, j&#39;ai plein de projets, mais aucun n&#39;aboutira un jour.
> 
> Si j&#39;ai bien compris, on embauche ceux de mon espèce chez Canard PC ?


On a déjà Half.

----------


## half

> Bonjour, je suis jeune, pas beau, j&#39;ai les cheveux gras, j&#39;écoute de la musique de merde, j&#39;y connait rien en html en css et en php.
> En plus, j&#39;ai plein de projets, mais aucun n&#39;aboutira un jour.
> 
> Si j&#39;ai bien compris, on embauche ceux de mon espèce chez Canard PC ?


Copaing   ::wub::

----------


## NitroG42

Nan mais en plus c&#39;est vraiment mon profil personnel.
Bon j&#39;ai un dm de svt à rendre pour demain, et il faut que je fasse semblant d&#39;y connaître.
Le jour y aura un cour de hardware, je promet que j


ps : je suis aussi dyslexique des doigts.

----------


## Guest

> Nan mais en plus c&#39;est vraiment mon profil personnel.
> Bon j&#39;ai un dm de svt à rendre pour demain, et il faut fasses semblant d&#39;y connaître.
> Le jour y aura un cour de hardware, je promet que j


Le suspens me tue.

Sinon va bosser.

----------


## NitroG42

C&#39;est dur de coder un site au attente surdimensionné, tout comme l&#39;ego de leur pseudo-propriétaires ?

----------


## half

Suffit d&#39;avoir l&#39;ego adapté  ::):

----------


## Ragondin

Et pendant ce temps la... les IPS sont toujours la  ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

> Et pendant ce temps la... les IPS sont toujours la


T&#39;inquiete, dans quelques heures, il n&#39;y aura plus d&#39;IPS, plus de forum, plus de site, plus *RIEN*.

Hahahahahahahaha

----------


## Ragondin

Oué ca tombe bien, je me taille en Allemagne, j&#39;espère qu&#39;Half aura fait du bon boulot  ::lol::

----------


## Guest

> T&#39;inquiete, dans quelques heures, il n&#39;y aura plus d&#39;IPS, plus de forum, plus de site, plus *RIEN*.
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha


Tant mieux, j&#39;irais enfin sur des forums de qualité, comme celui de jeuxvidéo.com ou celui de planetjeux.

----------


## crazycow

Ou de no-frag  ::P: ute:

----------


## Yasko

Coin à tous !  

Voici ma pierre pour ce petit pont au dessus de la mare aux canards
http://forum.x86-secret.com/showthread.php...9365#post109365

Attention, la destination de ce lien s&#39;autodétruira normalement dans moins de 10h.   ::mellow::

----------


## Doc TB

> Coin à tous !  
> 
> Voici ma pierre pour ce petit pont au dessus de la mare aux canards
> http://forum.x86-secret.com/showthread.php...9365#post109365
> 
> Attention, la destination de ce lien s&#39;autodétruira normalement dans moins de 10h.


Oyé Yasko. Content de te voir ici  :;):

----------


## Ezechiel

ça va devenir l&#39;arlesienne cette histoire de forum nextgen.
Dans 10 ans, le topic de b0b0 sera à 12847264097 posts, et on en causera encore "ouais tain ça va etre bieng, t qu&#39;une feignasse Half qd meme"

(çay cool les gars de xxx86, euh c&#39;est pas des guignols comme nous (fin surtout certain, je pense à personne en particulier, des gens avec des bonnets de noel tout ça), et puis je trouve que le forum est un peu vide dans la journée qd je me fais chier au taf parfois...)

D&#39;ailleurs, cette nouvelle version, cay pas l&#39;occas de virer un certain nombre de zones qui servent à rien genre "jeux sur console" (  ::mellow::  ) et "jeux sur console portable" (?????) ou des topics scandaleux comme le topic mac (rien de le dire je me sens pas bien)? Et puis les remplacer par des trucs hachement plus constructif comme "le topic de mes couilles" ou "mon pc sculté dans mon propre caca"?   ::wub::

----------


## El Gringo

Si va y&#39;avoir du changement dans la forme, et dans le fond ça dépendra des nouveaux surtout. Et si tout le monde est aussi faillot que Yasko, ça me va  ::):

----------


## Doc TB

> Si va y&#39;avoir du changement dans la forme, et dans le fond ça dépendra des nouveaux surtout. Et si tout le monde est aussi faillot que Yasko, ça me va


Je te rassure, c&#39;est juste parceque je leur ai promis un goodie qu&#39;ils font les faillots comme ça   ::happy2::

----------


## El Gringo

> Je te rassure, c&#39;est juste parceque je leur ai promis un goodie qu&#39;ils font les faillots comme ça


Et Dieu sait que tu t&#39;y connais en cadeaux, bien joué    ::):

----------


## NitroG42

je peux en avoir un aussi ?

----------


## ElGato

Fayots.

Bordel.

----------


## NitroG42

J&#39;y ai réfléchi, et un t-shirt avec marqué "Docteur Teraboule" dessus, ca pète.

----------


## El Gringo

> je peux en avoir un aussi ?


ça ne te plairait pas désolé, c&#39;est très particulier...

----------


## NitroG42

> ça ne te plairait pas désolé, c&#39;est très particulier...


c&#39;est une femme le cadeau, c&#39;est ca ?!








edit :

----------


## El Gringo

> c&#39;est une femme le cadeau, c&#39;est ca ?!


Nan c&#39;est un nouveau sous-titre, enjoy !

----------


## ElGato

> Tu as retenu quoi comme solution pour les pseudos en double sur les deux forums ?





> ecrasement du user qui a le moins de post


[/quote]
Stun appel au flood ça, ou je m&#39;y connais pas.

----------


## --Lourd--

Honteux. 1h39 §§§§§§§§§§

----------


## ToasT

Bon euh je poste mes premières impressions ici :

Ca déboite.

Le bonjour à la communauté avec laquelle nous avons fusionné, j'espère qu'on ne vous dérangera pas trop avec nos conneries.

Bon boulot les gars, je vais me coucher serein. Et vous allez vous coucher morts de fatigue. Ouais, c'est la vie.

----------


## Doc TB

> J'y ai réfléchi, et un t-shirt avec marqué "Docteur Teraboule" dessus, ca pète.


Powered by Teraboule Technology !

Ouai, ca pete, je te le fait pas dire. En plus ca va etre mondialement connu bientot. Tiens, je te met meme un petit spoiler d'un des prochains projets pharaoniques de CPC

----------


## Paul Verveine

j'adore !

----------


## PeGGaaSuSS

Oh un labyrinthe  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Oxygen3

> Powered by Teraboule Technology !
> 
> Ouai, ca pete, je te le fait pas dire. En plus ca va etre mondialement connu bientot. Tiens, je te met meme un petit spoiler d'un des prochains projets pharaoniques de CPC



raah l'APA  ::P: h34r:
ca me donne des frissons d'école d'ingé ça

----------


## claneys

Naaan les mauvais souvenirs d'électronique qui remonte.

Qu'est ce que le profs sont mauvais dans cette filière ( ou c'est juste moi qui ai pas de bol ?)

----------


## Childerik

> Qu'est ce que le profs sont mauvais dans cette filière ( ou c'est juste moi qui ai pas de bol ?)


Option 1 (comment ça à force de révérer encore le x87 tout pourri ?  ::P: )

----------


## Franck@x86

CPC, tout le monde va croire au grand retour d'Amstrad.

PS : comment se fait-il que mon profil affiche encore "Super Modérateur(s)" ?

----------


## paulez

Comment se passe l'accès à la section hardware avancé pour les anciens membre du forum x86 ? C'est au cas par cas, car je ne peux pas y poster ?

----------


## Childerik

> CPC, tout le monde va croire au grand retour d'Amstrad.


Le zilog Z80  ::wub::  (bon d'accord, il faisait encore quelques Mhz fin 89, mais quel moment de nostalgie)

----------


## ToasT

> Comment se passe l'accès à la section hardware avancé pour les anciens membre du forum x86 ? C'est au cas par cas, car je ne peux pas y poster ?


Mouais, il y a une histoire de preuves, mais si tu es un ancien de x86, check ca avec TB ? non ?

----------


## Neo_13

> Comment se passe l'accès à la section hardware avancé pour les anciens membre du forum x86 ? C'est au cas par cas, car je ne peux pas y poster ?


C'est que t'avais plus de posts ici que sur x86... du coup, t'es banni. Dommage pour toi...

Tu es probablement l'une des exeption problématique de la fusion.

----------


## braoru

C’est ce que l’on appelle les effets de bords pointus dans les dents !...... : /

----------


## paulez

> C'est que t'avais plus de posts ici que sur x86... du coup, t'es banni. Dommage pour toi...
> 
> Tu es probablement l'une des exeption problématique de la fusion.


Euh non j'avais plus de posts sur x86 que sur canarplus, une dizaine contre 200.
Effectivement c'est tant pis pour moi, je n'ai plus qu'à trouver des choses intelligentes à dire sur le forum hardware.

----------


## paulez

> C’est ce que l’on appelle les effets de bords pointus dans les dents !...... : /


C'est quand même bien pratique de négliger les effets de bord  ::P:

----------


## NitroG42

Tiens pour noel je commande....
un accès au forum spécial x86  ::'(:  - p'tain les raccourcis pour les smiles marchent pas  ::'(:  -
ah si c'est juste le smiley qui pleure qui passe plus.

----------


## PrinceGITS

normal, c'est : cry : ->  ::cry::

----------


## NitroG42

> normal, c'est : cry : ->


ouais sauf que dans la liste de smiley y a aussi la même chose avec  ::'(:  mais ca ne marche plus.
En fait ce smiley y est deux fois.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Bien qu'avare en mots, l'admin/créateur/rédacteur d'x86-secret à lâché une bonne grosse image.
> 
> Alors?


cool avant c'était l'orgie ici maintenant ca va être ....... monstrueux


Nitro > TG

----------


## Neo_13

paulez, je m'occupe de faire remonter l'info

----------


## XWolverine

> Le zilog Z80  (bon d'accord, il faisait encore quelques Mhz fin 89, mais quel moment de nostalgie)


Ca ne valait pas un bon 6502 (certes un poil plus récent, je crois, mais contemporain du 1er).

----------


## Childerik

> Ca ne valait pas un bon 6502 (certes un poil plus récent, je crois, mais contemporain du 1er).


L'un comme l'autre étaient nés très tôt. Dommage pour eux que le x86 et le 68k aient évolués plus vite en fréquence dans les 80's  ::siffle:: .

Et le 6502 est plus ancien que le Z80 (un an de plus).

----------

